# Let's talk about Sewerage



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Having had a pop-up with no toilet for the last 6 years before we got the 28BHS, we never had to deal with the whole sewerage issue.

Can I hear everyones advise on chemical treatments. When I went to Camping World, not only were there 6 or 7 different companies, but there were many variations of the product within the companies.

Flormaldehyde? or Non-Flormaldehyde?
Liquid? or Granular? or Throw-in Packets?
Lubricant Additives? or Plain?
Pre-Measured Bottles? or Half-gallon Bulk Bottles?

My head is spinning!

What works best for everyone and why??


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use what's called TST, it's made by camco rv. It's a granule powder in a plastic jug with a pre measured cup at the top. You just tip the bottle up until it fills the little cup and dump it in. Also has a valve lubricant in it and is formaldehyde free if that matters to you.

I think they all will do the job, I would stay with one that is a treatment and not just a deodorant.

Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

From what I have read stay away from the formaldehyde type because it kills the bacteria in the dump stations. I was useing Thetford Aqua-kem,it has formaldehyde, untill I found this out so I am all ears on what brand to use. Kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I just use the stuff I was given by the dealer. I still have some left. They are granular package. I'm sure they have the Formal...foremalde..."F-word" stuff in it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

In the past I have used the Thetford "blue stuff". I just bought some Enviro-chem from camping world. Supposed to be more enviromentally friendly to all those good little bugs that live in septic systems. I will report back after using it some weekend,.....any weekend....please Outback, take me away!!!!

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Boy oh boy I didn't get something cleaned after our last trip, or the kids used it and didn't tell me









When I filled up the water tank I added some water and green TST stuff, but after the oder wouldn't go away I added a bit more water and the Blue Stuff. Sure enough it went away. I prefer the environmental stuff, but I'll keep some of the old blue stuff around for those tough cases.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm afraid I have to agree with Y-Guy's assessment. I went through a whole bottle of the liquid version of the TST (bought from a local Fred Meyer). After we had a bit of odor, I switched to the Aquachem from Thetford and stopped having any trouble. Unfortunately, I also started using the Flush King on the same trip, so I'm not sure if our odors were solved by improved flushing or the change in chemicals. I'll bet they both helped, but I have a sneaking suspicion the Thetford blue stuff is a little more "industrial strength" than the TST. Thetford also sells a formaldehyde-free version (Supreme Green, I think)... but I've never tried it.

Chet.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Paul, the gages in the RV are next to worthless. If some TP or something gets hung up they will misread. Adding Ice along with water does a good job about dislodging anything that maybe stuck on the sensor too.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My sensors are not accurate...especially the black tank.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

ND: Our black tank sensors are off too. We started off the weekend being 2/3 full. I knew there were no way they could be full because we were empty. Now to dumb questions, but only because I'm new at this.









1) How long would it take for the black tank to get full? Isn't the only thing going down the black tank from the toilet? Some have told me they never put TP in the toilet. Is that a good idea?

2) Grey water tank: Do you basically have to run out of water in the fresh tank in order for the grey tank to get full?

3) Does the fresh water sensor malfunction too?

Y: We also use the ice trick right before we leave our campsite heading to the dump.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Golden Mom said:


> 2) Grey water tank: Do you basically have to run out of water in the fresh tank in order for the grey tank to get full?
> 
> 3) Does the fresh water sensor malfunction too?


1) Yes the only thing in the black tank is from the toilet, as for TP well that's your choice I suppose. I bought a camper with a bathroom and I intend to use it for that purpose. All it really takes is a glance down the toilet to see how full it is. Sensors are nice but I don't depend on them either. TP may cover the sensor, but even without any TP the sensors are notoriously wrong. Our Outback has 30 gallons of black water holding capacity, minus the 3-4 gallons of water I leave in there leaves some 26 gallons for use, no idea how much a person may use of that, but I've never filled a black water tank with it. One other thing some of us do is to poor grey water from washing tubs in the black water tank so they grey water doesn't fill so fast.

2) Again, our question is mostly correct. Unless you are pouring other water in the sink or shower you would only fill the grey water tank from these two sources.

3) Yes the fresh water tank sensor can be off as well. None of these senors are 100% perfect. They sell some line of sight gages, but with an enclosed underbelly its very hard to install and use one of those. After a while you'll get the hang of it. I highly recommend carrying two 25' drinking water hoses, this summer for our week long stay I'll also carry a 10 gallon fresh water container when we camp w/out water hook ups.


----------

